# Elgin Twin Bar



## Bikermaniac (Sep 10, 2016)

This was my very first restoration, amateur restoration, but I really enjoyed it.
The Elgin had a very good frame, no dents or cracks. Floating hub in the front and original seat.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 10, 2016)

Stripping the house paint.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 10, 2016)

Applying primer and black paint.





 

 

 

 



View attachment 358936


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 10, 2016)

Assembly process.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 10, 2016)

The details.


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 10, 2016)

Looks great


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 10, 2016)

Some chrome and parts missing but still a nice ride.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 10, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Looks great




Thanks.


----------



## Awhipple (Sep 11, 2016)

That turned out nice!


----------



## Stickley (Sep 11, 2016)

Looks fantastic ! Well done.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 20, 2016)

Looking good.  Nice work on the pinstriping


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 20, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Looking good.  Nice work on the pinstriping




Thanks man.


----------



## Sped Man (Sep 21, 2016)

Looks awesome. I wish I had the guts to paint my twin bar. The thought of painting 15 individual pieces just throws me.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 21, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> Looks awesome. I wish I had the guts to paint my twin bar. The thought of painting 15 individual pieces just throws me.




It's daunting at the beginning, but once you're on it it'll go easy. The worst part for my was sanding, I just hate sanding, can't stand it. Other than that the rest was a nice challenge with immediate reward. Give it a shot!


----------



## tech549 (Oct 2, 2016)

nice work ,looks great!!


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 2, 2016)

Very nice. Bike has great lines and looks awesome in black. Great job!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 9, 2016)

Very nice ride indeed .


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 8, 2016)

Looks great to me too


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks Amanda.


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 20, 2017)

Great looking bike!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 20, 2017)

bikecrazy said:


> Great looking bike!




Thanks


----------



## Demzie (Apr 6, 2019)

Out of curiosity, what kept you from painting the logo on the front of the shroud white to pop?

Erin


----------



## Nashman (Apr 6, 2019)

Great job!! You should be proud. I had one done ( I did all the dis/and assembly) about 35 years ago, bought in Hershey, Had the late great Larry Busch ship it back to me in Winnipeg, Canada, then had it farmed out for all the details. Time consuming and expensive even back then. I sold it ( Cabe member here in Winnipeg) about 7 years ago ( regretted it) and traded a couple of bikes back for it a couple months back. Unfortunately the buyer sold the safety lights and Deco stem in pic 2. Does anyone have either to sell?


----------

